# Browning Machine Gun Fires After Being Buried for 70 Years!



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A full auto .303 British roars to life after being found amid a World War II plane crash site buried in peat. A great story for Veterans Day!

http://thinkingafield.org/2011/11/buried-for-70-years-browning-machine-gun-roars-to-life.html


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well made you see!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That was a great read, and very fitting for Veterans day, although it took me about a half hour to read it. I am not the fastest reader around but the time span had little to do with my ability or lack thereof. You see NASCAR is in town and if the fans and participants of any sport honor our vets it's NASCAR. So after I got the link to the real story and read a few lines I heard a really loud noise...holy crap the house was vibrating. I looked out the window next to my computer and after a few more seconds here came into view 5 bi-planes flying low and slow in formation. It was so cool to see them I just kept watching until they were out of sight. So I start where I left off and after a few more sentences I hear the roar again and assume that they are circling back to thrill the crowd, and me, again. Something doesn't sound the same as I look out the window I realize that it's not as loud, then into view I see it, it's a B-24 liberator (split tail) how cool. I run to the back door to try to get a better view ...How awesome as it banks away to the east... Another roar is coming this time it's a B17 Flying Fortress, again going low and slow, those four huge engines sound like thunder in a can. I'm not going anywhere at this point as I'm expecting a stealth bomber next.... what a letdown I got when the two F-16's came roaring overhead. I hope they do it again for the cup cars ...Maybe Prince Harry will fly a blackhawk over head. He's just south of town training to fly them, and eating pizza...


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow you were lucky Don. We have some of them come in here for the air shows.

Thank you GW for posting.


----------



## SHOOTER13 (Mar 14, 2010)

Gotta love those old warbirds !!


----------

